# can not view my web site



## alantolley (Jun 15, 2007)

I have tried to get around this problem even spoke to my isp Vodafoneathome
I build my site with Lycos Tripod but am unable to view the published site 
the message i get res://C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdoclc.dll/dnserror.htm#
also res://ieframe.dll/dnserror.html
i have cleared all history /flushed dns , cleared cookies & read many forums 
can any one help please .:upset:
thank you .
i have both ie6 / & firefox 2 XP


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

Is this website published on a Tripod server? If so, may I have the address?


----------



## alantolley (Jun 15, 2007)

this the message 
wres://C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdoclc.dll/dnserror.htm#http://alantolley.tripod.com/

also tells me not ecrypted 
I have no problems with any other sites just tripod 
was able to get into site builder to edit site but once published can not view it 
my domain is 
www.alantolley.com 
thanks for your help


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

Ok so just to straighten everything out:
You try to view your website using your local intranet (over your house network) and you're getting a DNS error from Windows?

(sorry, I'm not the best with wordy situations :grin


----------



## alantolley (Jun 15, 2007)

yes that is correct , i have flushed the dns but i can not see the web site on either of my home computers ,shut the router down, seems to be some thing to do with encryption 
thanks 
Alan


----------



## Elliottice (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi

Have you resolved this issue?
I have looked at your site and can view the page fine.
I notice your are using nameservers NS1.ALANTOLLEY.COM which ping resolves to 209.202.229.10

If you set this to be your primary name server on the pc you are having problems with you should be able to see your site.

Hope this helps


----------



## alantolley (Jun 15, 2007)

thanks for your help ,
my computer crashed & had to use factory re install 
& the problem was resolved 

Alan


----------

